# Song for a New Musical



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)

A recent composition of mine for a new school musical. The oboe part has the vocal line. Feedback welcome!!

Website


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful! You have a lot of talent.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice!! .......


----------



## freixas (Jan 4, 2016)

When I heard "school musical", I thought young student composer. As soon as I heard the piece, it dawned on me that anyone can write for a school musical. The music is sweet and keeps surprising us at every turn—it zigs when I expect a zag, but sounds completely cohesive. There's a lot of contrast in the orchestration, which is nice. It seems to develop a bit quicker than I would expect, but, of course, the entire piece isn't here. I'd like to hear more and with the lyrics.

Good job! I see you perform for musicals. Are you trying to break into composing for musicals or have you already finished composing some musicals somewhere?


----------

